# Las Vegas & San Francisco



## prettypink21 (22 Feb 2007)

Hi, myself and hubby are heading on 13 days holiday in the last week of july and first week of august.  We are looking at flying into LV, spending 2-3 nights (is this enough), hiring a car (anyone done this) and heading up to SF.  We'll then fly home from SF.  Lucky enough to have family to stay with in SF and hope to spend 7 days there. We'll probably stop for 1 or 2 nights on the way up but not sure whether to try and do the coastal route or go via Yosemite.  We are looking at staying in either NY NY in LV or someplace quite like Barbary Coast - has anyone stayed in either and any tips/recommendations.  If anyone has any advice on which route would be the most interesting and places to stay, things to do along the way I'd be very grateful.  Thanks.


----------



## hamstring (22 Feb 2007)

hi pp21,
i did the reverse route last year. Hired a car in San Fran, drove down the coast route to LA and then over to Vegas. The coast road is spectacular in parts but the fog/cloud can make driving a bit tricky at times (i thought i was driving in a forest fire first). Also there are some nice places to stop along route ....Santa Cruz being one. But there are plenty of scenic stops along the route & cars are always pulled over to take in the views. 
3 days is probably plenty in LV unless you plan to do any excursions (i went to the Grand Canyon on a 1 day trip). 
I'm sure you can avoid driving to LA to get to San Fran (but still get on part of the coast road) and unless you're keen on doing the Hollywood or Disney thing then I would avoid LA on a short trip.
I stayed in the Orleans hotel (nice rooms & fairly central) in LV and also the South Coast which was a lovely hotel but about 3miles from the main action. Hotels.com usually have good deals and most of the hotels in and around the strip in LV are really good quality.


----------



## prettypink21 (22 Feb 2007)

Thanks Hamstring,
The hubby is keen on visiting LA but I'm not that pushed and I think it might be a bit tight with the time limit we have.  How long did it take you to do the reverse trip or were you doing it at your leisure?


----------



## Squonk (22 Feb 2007)

prettypink21 said:


> Thanks Hamstring,
> The hubby is keen on visiting LA but I'm not that pushed and I think it might be a bit tight with the time limit we have. How long did it take you to do the reverse trip or were you doing it at your leisure?


 Avoid LA...there's nothing there worth visiting and there's so much more to see in the rest of California.


----------



## Aesop (22 Feb 2007)

Threads on this are here here  and  a bit about Las Vegas Hotels here


----------



## Newbie! (22 Feb 2007)

Squonk said:


> Avoid LA...there's nothing there worth visiting and there's so much more to see in the rest of California.


 

totolly agree..was a waste of time. The drive down from San Fran and stop-offs in Santa Barbara etc. is however really worthwhile...


----------



## clon (22 Feb 2007)

I stayed in NY NY in Las Vegas last year, and was impressed with the place, it was very clean, with nice staff, and had lots to do. The main attractions in Las Vegas are the hotels and NY NY is very close to most of the other big hotels, and very close to the airport. Their are loads of bars etc. in the hotel. Their is a very good breakfast place in the hotel, I think it was called Il Forniao. Take the buses that go up and down the strip though to save on loads of walking ( they also go downtown to Fremont St.) . Three days should be plenty, check out ticketmaster.com for shows that might be on.

The Fremont Experience in downtown LV is worth seeing. We drove from LV over the Hoover Dam to the Grand Canyon, and stayed around there and Sedona. One way rentals cost more inter-state, their is normally no one way fee in California and Florida within the State, we booked with Avis, they don't even take a credit card no. for a booking, just guarantee a price and car on booking, which is handy.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Feb 2007)

I've done a couple of trips down there. Once we flew into Las Vegas then to drove to and back from Grand Canyon. Flew to San Fran, then drove to and back from [SIZE=-1]Yosemite. I've also done LA to San Fran before. But I wouldn't try and do LA aswell on a 2 week trip. LA is just too big and its not as laid back as the other places so its a different kinda holiday. LA is cool but kinda hairy too. [/SIZE]3 days in LV is plenty IMO. Unless you are a gambler.  We stayed overnight at Tenaya Lodge at Yosemite and that was nice. I don't think its worth driving from LV to grand canyon. It takes 4 hours each way (I think). A better use of time is to fly and skip the hoover dam, and stay overnight at the canyon for the sunrise. 

Of course people like different things so YMMV always applies.[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## clon (22 Feb 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> . I don't think its worth driving from LV to grand canyon. It takes 4 hours each way (I think). A better use of time is to fly and skip the hoover dam, and stay overnight at the canyon for the sunrise.
> 
> Of course people like different things so YMMV always applies.


 
I know it's off topic of going to San Fran., but we were going from the West to the East coast, so we drove to the GC in the early morning from LV, but mainly stayed around Sedona and some towns near there, which were really beautiful, we got a train from Flagstaff, about 1 hour from the GC to Chicago ( total train time is 44 hours), but stopped off in towns like Albuquerque, and went to Santa Fe  which is really nice, and Kansas city etc., I like seeing small town America, away from all the hussle and bustle of the main cities, and it was nice seeing the vastness of the American plains on the train journey.

That was one of my favourite trips, I will go back to the area around the GC again, but wouldn't plan on going back to LV, unless you are into gambling 2-3 days is enough, and I wouldn't care about going back there after that.


----------



## prettypink21 (22 Feb 2007)

All, thank you so much for all the helpful advice.  This is my first time using the site and can't believe how much people contribute.  Well all the suggestions have helped me to narrow things down a bit.  Have now started to look at the option of flying into LV staying 2 nights, then fly over to LA for one night (so himself can see Hollywood or whatever it is he wants to see), hire a car there and set off late afternoon for a couple of hours driving up the coast and stop off for a night or two spending the remainder of the time in SF before flying home from there.  If anyone has any "don't miss" things to do/see on the route from LA to SF that would be great.  Once again, thanks.


----------



## bradfield (23 Feb 2007)

I have been in Vegas and I loved it! I do think that 3-4 nights is enough as it can get a little overwhelming and exhausting! There is loads to do there but my number one recommendation is to visit the Grand Canyon! We did the bus trip there ( should have taken the small plane trip as not hugely more expensive and much quicker) But when we got there we treated ourselves to a helicopter ride into the Canyon which actually reduced me to tears its was sooooooooo amazing! I had never been in a helicopter before and that coupled with the truly spectacular scenary is an experience not to be missed! 

We stayed at the NY NY and found it great! After vegas we flew onto SF and spent a week there and again absolutely loved it! Its a very relaxing city and the atmosphere is so different on the west coast to the east coast! I would recommend the usual stuff there including the visit to angel Island and Alcatraz! 

HOpe you have a fab time!

D


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Feb 2007)

I should have added that, the plane or helicopter trips over the GC are well worth it. Do budget for them as they are not cheap. Oh and avoid the cheap mexican beer. Its woeful. Another place to check out is [SIZE=-1]Muir Woods just over the Golden Gate Bridge, home to some of the tallest  *Redwood* trees in the world. Also [/SIZE]Monterey Bay Aquarium in Monterey.


----------



## spinal_tap (25 Feb 2007)

Went SF to LV last summer — wasn't all that impressed with SF to be honest, saw it all in three days.

Vegas however. OMG. You'll love it. Spent five nights there and I'm bringing the wife back there for a week this summer.

There's loads to do, yes it's overwhelming and over the top, but its an amazing experience.

Was in Barbary Coast (just for nosey). Cheap and cheerful casino, would make a nice budget base. Check tripadvisor.

Also for cheap show tickets. After 11.30am on the morn of the show you want to see, go to the ticket booth under the huge Coke bottle on the strip — you'll get them half price or less. Found this to be the best and cheapest resource when we were there.


----------



## finbar (26 Feb 2007)

I flew into LA , got an internal flight up to Frisco as its 12 hours drive/ 1 hour flight.5 days in frisco (make sure you book Alcatraz 3 weeks in
advance online).
Flew back to LA , spent 3 days in Hollywood (Holiday Inn)
Got a bus to Santa Monica for a full day- very nice.
did Universal and a tour of the stars homes.
then got the Greyhound to Vegas (5hrs) stayed in
the Imperial palace which is next door to the Venetian.
Did a flight over the Canyon in a 7 seater.
I would recommend trying to include Vegas on the trip maybe cut 
San Fran to 5 days.


----------



## Newbie! (26 Feb 2007)

finbar said:


> I flew into LA , got an internal flight up to Frisco as its 12 hours drive/ 1 hour flight.5 days in frisco (make sure you book Alcatraz 3 weeks in
> advance online).
> Flew back to LA , spent 3 days in Hollywood (Holiday Inn)
> Got a bus to Santa Monica for a full day- very nice.
> ...


 

There is no way that it is a 12hour drive from LA to San Fran....maybe in a reliant robin but in modern vehicles, its about 7/8

Only a personal opinion but Universal studios was rubbish and way overpriced. Been to Eurodisney in Paris which blew Universal out of the water. Dead right about Alcatraz though, queues are mad!


----------



## mc79 (26 Feb 2007)

Agree, we did San Fran, los Vegas, and LA, in october

Loved LV, stayed there for 2 nights and 3 days, managed to get to see the grand canyon in in 3 hours try www.scenicairlines.com for this, we were picked up at 6.30am from the hotel, (its a bit early if your out the night before, but they do have various times available, but book well in advance to avoid dissapointment) we were droped back to the hotel at 9.30am, 3 hours was enough well for us anyways, then we had the rest of the day, to do the other things around vegas
We then flew down to LA (americanairlines) and had 2 nights there, it wasnt great at all, however we did do a one day tour, that brought us to see the tourist spots, but apart from that there wasnt much to see. We then Drove up from LA on the coast road, to san francisco, stopping off in various town, one was carmel which was out of this world, the beach was truly amazing, we also stopped of in monterary which was nice to.
We spent the rest of the time in san fran, 
Holiday was truly amazing, but I nearly needed another one by the time I got back   





Newbie! said:


> totolly agree..was a waste of time. The drive down from San Fran and stop-offs in Santa Barbara etc. is however really worthwhile...


----------



## frankmac (27 Feb 2007)

Myself and some friends ( 3 couples total) are planning a second trip to US in summer of 2008. These are the places being mentioned atm, and I wondered could anyone give advise on best order to arrange the travel.

Nashville, vegas, Frisco, 4 day Mexican cruise, LA


----------



## clon (28 Feb 2007)

I really enjoyed Nashville. We got a train from Chicago to Memphis overnight, and saw Graceland the next day. We drove for about 3 hours or so to Nashville a went to a concert in the old Ryman Auditorium, Ricky Skeggs was pllaying some bluegrass music and it was very good. Downtown has some 'honkytonks', or pubs with live music in them, and you can walk around the city centre. The food there was very cheap, about $9 for a nice steak and chips in Nemo's. I thought that Nashville  was far nicer than Memphis.

With your trip you could fly to the west coast first and then travel back east, so fly to LA, then travel to Frisco, get a flight to Vegas ( are cheap), and fly on to Nashville, Southwest fly non stop from Las Vegas to Nashville AFAIK, you should be able to get a flight down to Mexico from there, although their may be a stop.


----------



## frankmac (1 Mar 2007)

clon said:


> I really enjoyed Nashville. We got a train from Chicago to Memphis overnight, and saw Graceland the next day. We drove for about 3 hours or so to Nashville a went to a concert in the old Ryman Auditorium, Ricky Skeggs was pllaying some bluegrass music and it was very good. Downtown has some 'honkytonks', or pubs with live music in them, and you can walk around the city centre. The food there was very cheap, about $9 for a nice steak and chips in Nemo's. I thought that Nashville was far nicer than Memphis.
> 
> With your trip you could fly to the west coast first and then travel back east, so fly to LA, then travel to Frisco, get a flight to Vegas ( are cheap), and fly on to Nashville, Southwest fly non stop from Las Vegas to Nashville AFAIK, you should be able to get a flight down to Mexico from there, although their may be a stop.


 
Thanks for that. Yes I was in Nashville last summer. Really enjoyed it and cant wait to go back. The honky tonks were great. 

The direct flight Las to Nashville is very interesting. The Mexican cruise bit will be from Frisco or Long Beach so that will still fit in.


----------



## fizzelina (13 May 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I read all the posts thrown up on a San Fran / Vegas search of this forum and they are a few years old so I want to revive this post and ask a few questions since we are planning a holiday in Nov with this itinerary -
Fly into San Fran for 3 nights, staying in Adagio Hotel (Geary St beside Union Sq)
Drive to Sonoma Valley for 1 night, wine tasting there, staying in Doubletree Sonoma hotel 
On to Yosemite for a night staying in Yosemite View Lodge 
Finally 3 nights in Las Vegas staying in Planet Hollwood Resort and Casino.
This is through American Holidays - has anyone else stayed in these AH hotels I mention? 
Has anyone any comments on the itinerary, do's and don'ts??
Let's chat about San Fran and Vegas!


----------



## hopalong (23 Sep 2010)

aslo wondering where the best deals are for car rental and extra charges for same, e.g which add ons are essential.are there vouchers or discounts.


----------



## knealecat (24 Sep 2010)

went a couple of years ago, dont miss the grand canyon skywalk.

http://www.grandcanyonskywalk.com/


----------



## monagt (24 Sep 2010)

First Las Vegas is great - spent 4 nights Caesars and will return. Need to do Heli to GC and shows. Takes days just to go to different hotels, 150+ shops in Caesars alone. Did small bit gamblings as not a gambler.
SF great - do Alcatraz at Night, Golden Gate on open Trolley Bus, get Tram tkt for 5/7 days and hop on/off (expensive to do it other way)
Los Angeles is a great city, so big, so much to do, so different in so many parts, _ daunting to get around (27 separate cities) so most ppl dont and say its crap. U need a good car and sat nav.
I did LA, Palm Springs, Phoenix, Flagstaff, LV and LA on 1 trip.
LA, Santa Barbara, Monterey (jazz festival), SF in 2nd trip.

Including all atttractions/sights on way, for example, Hollywood, Venice Beach, Malibu, Warner Brother Studios, Sedona, Grand Canyon, Palm S, Phoenix Scottsdale, Meteor Crater, Route 66 and the list goes on.


----------



## PMU (25 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Hi everyone,
> Fly into San Fran for 3 nights, staying in Adagio Hotel (Geary St beside Union Sq)
> Drive to Sonoma Valley for 1 night, wine tasting there, staying in Doubletree Sonoma hotel
> On to Yosemite for a night staying in Yosemite View Lodge
> Finally 3 nights in Las Vegas staying in Planet Hollwood Resort and Casino.


  I hired June this year, as I have in the past, from Avis at their Post St depot in San Francisco.  No problems but you should bring your own satnav rather than rent one. 

  I would suggest more than one night (ideally 3 minimum) in Yosemite. It’s not really worth it for 1 night.  Note there’s no petrol in the Yosemite Valley so you must fill up at El Portal 15 miles before the  (West) park entrance, which itself about 30 (?)  miles  from  Yosemite Valley.  Also where is the Yosemite View Lodge? The hotels in the Yosemite Valley are  Yosemite Lodge or the Ahwahnee.  ( I was in the tents in Curry Village.) It’s about 400 miles from Yosemite to Las Vegas, so you night consider stopping in Death Valley en route.


----------



## fizzelina (1 Nov 2010)

PMU said:


> I hired June this year, as I have in the past, from Avis at their Post St depot in San Francisco. No problems but you should bring your own satnav rather than rent one.
> 
> I would suggest more than one night (ideally 3 minimum) in Yosemite. It’s not really worth it for 1 night. Note there’s no petrol in the Yosemite Valley so you must fill up at El Portal 15 miles before the (West) park entrance, which itself about 30 (?) miles from Yosemite Valley. Also where is the Yosemite View Lodge? The hotels in the Yosemite Valley are Yosemite Lodge or the Ahwahnee. ( I was in the tents in Curry Village.) It’s about 400 miles from Yosemite to Las Vegas, so you night consider stopping in Death Valley en route.


 
Thanks for the tips PMU. In the end we are only 1 night in Yosemite but now staying in Bellagio for the 3 nights in LV so very excited about that. It says Yosemite View Lodge address is 11136 Highway 140 so I presume that is near the park but who knows....We're staying in Hilton Sonoma in Santa Rosa now. I booked Alcatraz. I didn't book heli trip to Grand Canyon yet, just wondering do people generally book that in advance as well? Also any tips on Sonoma wine tours, nothing organised for that but presume can sort out on the day when we arrive....


----------



## duchalla (1 Nov 2010)

Hi Fizzelina,

Mrs Duchalla and I stayed in the Bellagio last year for 4 nights, We booked the heli trip to the sky walk in the Grand Canyon day after we arrived, amazing...


----------

